# Bad Weather in UAE



## Immortal (Dec 2, 2008)

Friends,

Got the below warning in an email, hence decided to post on my blog. I am not sure how accurate is the information

Check out I wanna Express (iWep)


Regards
imm..


----------



## mojoboy7 (Feb 1, 2009)

Yap, sometimes bad weather comes but the good side is we have this: Drive Line


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Immortal said:


> Friends,
> 
> Got the below warning in an email, hence decided to post on my blog. I am not sure how accurate is the information
> 
> ...




yes it rains here to, march was very wet


----------

